# Returned from the Warp. (Im back, Interest Check)



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

After a long time in the warp, being tutored by Tzeentch himself and with work having stabilized. I am now ready to return to the world of Heresy Online as a GM.

My first and foremost roleplay in resurrect will be: Tales of the Eighth Legion. That will see us picking up where we left off last time. At the end of Isstvan V / Beginning of the Thramas Crusade as we follow the 4th company of the Night Lords Legion, under the command of Xandrek Kaelisar as they take part in the Horus Heresy.

Welcoming new and old members if you wish to join. Lets see how much interest we get for this. If your returning to the roleplay as a previous member you will likely retain your position (Deus Mortis gets Apocathery slot if he returns, as i do so enjoy Veptus very much.)

Also if anyone is interested: Im also open to running either a full story-line or an open world DnD campaign. Im looking for 3-5 players to take part in it and my available times are:

11am-8pm Saturdays and Sundays, we will be using the site called: Roll20, if you wish to join then send me a pm and ill give you a link to it. Must either have webcam (you can turn off video and just use audio if you wish) or a micro-phone/head set.


----------



## Iron-Within (Jan 23, 2016)

So are you just posting to see who want to play, or is this a work in progress recruitment thread?


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

To see who who wants to play.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Veptus is always happy to skulk from the shadows once again, although I confess my RP skills are a little rusty!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't know Deus, your posts in Unending tide clearly say otherwise about your skills being rusty.


----------

